# Living Together During Divorce



## JL39775 (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone here lived with their spouse until your divorce was final? How did it work out? And how did you do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*With both my XW and RSXW's adulterous junkets coming into the foray, not very likely!

Both told me to move out, I suspect, so that they could continue their private "exercise sessions" without having me around to remotely interfere!*


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My niece and her husband are going thru divorce yet still living together. I find it a very odd situation and she is stressed to the max. I was there the other night when he came home and it was very uncomfortable, he didn't say one word to her or me, they have two kids, 12 and 7, and even the kids got quiet and still, way too much tension to deal with in my opinion.

Sadly neither one have the financial resources to move out until the divorce is final, and their divorce may take some time because they are arguing about everything.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My exH and I tried that because we didn't have the resources to live separate. It lasted less than 6 weeks. I'm sure some people can manage it, but my ex and I loathed each other and things got even uglier than normal once the split became public and no one was obligated to keep up the facade.

YMMV.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

It took about a month from the time I filed for divorce for my ex to find an apartment and she lived with me during that time. There was some tension but it was manageable. We basically just behaved like adults and continued with eating family meals together and doing other family activities until her apartment was available. The only difference was I had her sleep in the guest bedroom and we didn't sit by each other at night on the couch. I even helped her move into her new apartment and even paid the security deposit to get her going. It would have been a lot harder it we extended the arrangement another month until the divorce was final because that was when she got emotional and would call me up to scream at me (I just put down the phone and ignored her). 

If you are both mature people and can stifle your emotional outbursts it can work as a short term compromise. But it is generally an uncomfortable situation and you need to expect that. You also need to make sure you are both on the same page that there is going to be no attempt at reconciliation because it is much harder to detach emotionally with your soon to be ex-spouse living under the same roof as you.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope. Moved to a free company house rental and started banging chicks the next day. No regrets. Only live once.

However, I was living in the basement bedroom a month prior and doing my own cooking/laundry. We were living like roommates for years, so I could have done it if I had to.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I did that for about six months. It was an extremely stressful time and I don't recommend it.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Bad idea my husband's cousin is doing that now and it's bad. He hates her...she still loves him. But yet he would not leave....it's her house. awfullll....


----------



## Foxesandowls (Sep 15, 2017)

So, it's really going to depend on the situation. My husband told me on 09/15 that he didn't want to be married anymore and we've decided to go our separate ways. We were already in the process of getting our house ready to sell and so we have all these project going on. I kind of want him around to hold up his end of the work. He probably could move out while we sell the house, but thus far, things have been amicable and we're talking like we've never talked before.

I'm not saying it's easy. Most days, I feel pretty crazy--feeling pretty much every emotion simultaneously. And it's pretty surreal--some of the conversations we're having. But, I'm doing my best to put practicalities before my emotions. I think if our situation was different (if he had cheated on me, for example) I would have a different answer. 

I can't figure out how to link to my story, but it's around here somewhere if you want to read about my saga.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, not as long as until the divorce was final, but for 5 months I stayed because I needed to save money. 

It was 5 months to long and if I could have changed anything, I would have left sooner. Despite us parting amicably, staying in a toxic household just set back my healing process.


----------

